# Aedan! new CD



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well Aedan did it! With the help of many friends working our SFE today & last weekend in the real trial environment he is now officially

Sunfire's Mystic Wolf CD RN

He had issues with downing so lost a few additional points. 190 today.

So proud of him & we beat those reg changes coming up


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Part of the reason I am so proud of Aedan is that in order to beat the reg changes I pushed him into the ring before I had

> Finished training & proofing the exercises
> Had finished what I consider adequate generalization
> Had finished up his ring prep & confidence work

Good boy Aedan!!

scores were 192, 192.5 and 190


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome boy!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Woo hoo great job!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

What a handsome dog. Congratulations.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Good boy, Aedan!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats! I'm glad you were able to beat the changes!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job, Aedan!


----------

